# Flat or Satin?



## Gary Sutherland (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm going to paint the exterior of my house soon (stucco). 

I was thinking of using satin, because I understand it has a slightly harder surface than flat, and is easier to clean. But, when I stopped by the local Sherwin Williams, the salesman looked at me like I was crazy. He said no one around here paints the outside of a house with satin, they always use flat.

He should know, I guess, but I'm pretty sure I've read about people using satin. Is he correct, and I'm crazy?

Thanks...

Gary


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

Gary Sutherland said:


> I'm going to paint the exterior of my house soon (stucco).
> 
> I was thinking of using satin, because I understand it has a slightly harder surface than flat, and is easier to clean. But, when I stopped by the local Sherwin Williams, the salesman looked at me like I was crazy. He said no one around here paints the outside of a house with satin, they always use flat.
> 
> ...


That guy is crazy. I have sold paint for fourteen years, and I'll tell you why a low sheen is better than a flat:

1. Pick's up dirt less and washes easier
2. Moisture/water resistant
3. Reflects heat better

THE ONLY REASON why some people would chose flat is if they are touching up and already have it, OR their wood siding is old and has a lot of imperfections. you don't see that as much with a flat.

Is there an eggshell/velvet sheen available too? a tad less shinier that satin and does the same job. otherwise, I'd pick satin anyday of the week over flat.


----------



## Pearl Painters (Sep 22, 2010)

*Satin VS Flat... Satin Wins!*

I live in Portland Oregon, I'm sure you have heard it rains just a little here... When I'm asked to specify sheen level for an exterior I almost always use satin for the body and semi gloss for the trim and doors.

The higher the sheen the tighter the film profile is, which will prevent dust from sticking. Dust and dirt gives moisture a place to sit and deteriorate your paint job. Plus paints that have a sheen will clean much easier... in the end satin will outlast flat every time! Here are a couple of photos with Satin on the body and semi on the trim.

Good luck

www.PearlPainters.com
Pearl Painters Portland Oregon



Gary Sutherland said:


> I'm going to paint the exterior of my house soon (stucco).
> 
> I was thinking of using satin, because I understand it has a slightly harder surface than flat, and is easier to clean. But, when I stopped by the local Sherwin Williams, the salesman looked at me like I was crazy. He said no one around here paints the outside of a house with satin, they always use flat.
> 
> ...


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I have satin on my house. Flat just looks dull; satin has a nice clean look without being dull or garish as a bright gloss would be.

Just my opinion/experience.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree. A low Luster, satin, or eggshell is more durable, is more washable, and more fade resistant which can add years to the life of your paint job.


----------



## djm21 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi now as far as satin goes though when your painting with satin when you go to repaint do you have to use a deglosser to paint over the satin ?


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

depends on the siding, on t1-11 i'm sold on flat. hardi, eggshell or maybe satin. smooth finished siding i could see using satin on but it really doesn't look right on a textured plywood like 1-11


----------

